
The Responsibility of a Developer with Regards to Climate Change - marceloabsousa
https://blog.m7w3.de/responsibility-of-a-developer-climate-change.html
======
marceloabsousa
I sometimes wonder what other software developers (who seem to be quite eco
conscious) think about the consequences of their job. It's kind of refreshing
to hear someone else's thoughts on this...

